# Australia Moves to Fine Citizens $5,000 for Refusing Vaccine



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 14, 2021)

Mao and Stalin grin.
And you can’t sue when it goes bad. 









						Get jab or face $5000 fine: Northern Territory leader's vax ultimatum
					

The Northern Territory is 28 days from enacting the toughest vaccine mandate in the world. By November 12 anyone front-line and essential workers must be jabbed or cop a $5000 fine.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 14, 2021)

So much for caring for the poor who won't get jabbed and do not have 5 grand.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 14, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> So much for caring for the poor who won't get jabbed and do not have 5 grand.


Go directly to jail.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 14, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Go directly to jail.


Well, they probably have a better chance of surviving lock in a jail cell than they would with a killer jab.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 14, 2021)

Someone should ask Xiden why it is that he doesn't mandate that those who collect welfare, unemployment, or other government aid get a shot before receiving another penny.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 14, 2021)

Gotta make up lost revenue.


----------



## night_son (Oct 14, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Well, they probably have a better chance of surviving lock in a jail cell than they would with a killer jab.



They will likely jab you the second you are processed into whatever jail or prison. Anyone arrested these days, in America or anywhere else, automatically loses the right to resist the vaccine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 14, 2021)

If it was a one time penalty ......


----------



## night_son (Oct 14, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> If it was a one time penalty ......



Like buying the freedom to decide what to inject in one's own body? No thanks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 14, 2021)

night_son said:


> Like buying the freedom to decide what to inject in one's own body? No thanks.



   Of course I wouldnt like it but if there was no other choice and it was a one time charge it'd be worth it.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mao and Stalin grin.
> And you can’t sue when it goes bad.
> 
> 
> ...



So it should be. What gives them the right to continue to spread the virus amongst others? 
They'll learn.


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> So it should be. What gives them the right to continue to spread the virus amongst others?
> They'll learn.




Apparently you are unfamiliar with the current information being passed by Doc Fauci that the vaccine doesn't stop anyone from spreading the virus at all.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 15, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Of course I wouldnt like it but if there was no other choice and it was a one time charge it'd be worth it.


Once we give them that much power over us, it is never a one-time thing.  They will push and push and push until it's $10Knext year and $20K six months later.  Once given power, they will never relinquish an iota of it.  It's fight back now or just lie down and take whatever they want to give you, forever.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Apparently you are unfamiliar with the current information being passed by Doc Fauci that the vaccine doesn't stop anyone from spreading the virus at all.



I am well  aware of it.  Apparently you are unaware of nearly all the people who are in hospitals are dickheads who didn't get vaccinated. 
It makes me laugh when the godbotherers quote pascalls wager but won't apply the same logic to vacinnes because they hate democrats . 

Are you pleased you butted in?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> So it should be. What gives them the right to continue to spread the virus amongst others?
> They'll learn.


There is no virus.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> There is no virus.


Ok


----------



## Polishprince (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I am well  aware of it.  Apparently you are unaware of nearly all the people who are in hospitals are dickheads who didn't get vaccinated.
> It makes me laugh when the godbotherers quote pascalls wager but won't apply the same logic to vacinnes because they hate democrats .
> 
> Are you pleased you butted in?




You complained in the post I responded to about Vax Refuseniks "spreading" the virus, not contracting it themselves( which is of course their own private affair)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 15, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Once we give them that much power over us, it is never a one-time thing.  They will push and push and push until it's $10Knext year and $20K six months later.  Once given power, they will never relinquish an iota of it.  It's fight back now or just lie down and take whatever they want to give you, forever.



  My stipulation was if it was a one time charge.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 15, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My stipulation was if it was a one time charge.


And my point was that there is no such thing.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I am well  aware of it.  Apparently you are unaware of nearly all the people who are in hospitals are dickheads who didn't get vaccinated.
> It makes me laugh when the godbotherers quote pascalls wager but won't apply the same logic to vacinnes because they hate democrats .
> 
> Are you pleased you butted in?



Are you pleased being a fascist enabling stooge?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 15, 2021)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> And my point was that there is no such thing.



  In most cases I agree.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

martybegan said:


> Are you pleased being a fascist enabling stooge?



No.  Just pointing out the unpalatable truth which you obviously don't know. 
You voted for the fascist trump who smashed the capitol.   Do you know what fascist means?


----------



## martybegan (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> No.  Just pointing out the unpalatable truth which you obviously don't know.
> You voted for the fascist trump who smashed the capitol.   Do you know what fascist means?



Evidently you don't.

Trump didn't smash anything. And one day of a protest that got out of hand is nothing compared to the leftist violence that raged through some cities for months.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

martybegan said:


> Evidently you don't.
> 
> Trump didn't smash anything. And one day of a protest that got out of hand is nothing compared to the leftist violence that raged through some cities for months.



Oh please forgive me.  It was the only instance in history where a president presided and supported an over throw of democracy in true fascist style. 
Admit it.  The fascist tag you give Biden is totally unfounded but a silly poke at democrats.  Grow up son.  You're not in the race.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Oh please forgive me.  It was the only instance in history where a president presided and supported an over throw of democracy in true fascist style.
> Admit it.  The fascist tag you give Biden is totally unfounded but a silly poke at democrats.  Grow up son.  You're not in the race.



He told them to peacefully protest. The only person murdered was a protester. 

Please tell me the mechanism where Trump and the protesters could have prevented the turnover of the presidency. Remember this isn't about the GOVERNMENT, we aren't a parliamentary system where the entire government changes hands when a given party takes over.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

martybegan said:


> He told them to peacefully protest. The only person murdered was a protester.
> 
> Please tell me the mechanism where Trump and the protesters could have prevented the turnover of the presidency. Remember this isn't about the GOVERNMENT, we aren't a parliamentary system where the entire government changes hands when a given party takes over.



There's no point you hiding the insurrection. That's foolish.  Trump orchestrated and supported the whole thing with the  object of  stopping pence confirming Biden the winner.  Thatsca fact. 
Stop dressing it as a peaceful protest because it was a blatant attempt to take illegal control. The whole world witnessed the most embarrassing episode in America's history yet dumbarse trump supporters like you still believe otherwise. 
At least you could have the decency to admit it and it was a mistake. 
Home of  the brave my arse. There's nothing about the land of the free when a dictator attempted a coup.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There's no point you hiding the insurrection. That's foolish.  Trump orchestrated and supported the whole thing with the  object of  stopping pence confirming Biden the winner.  Thatsca fact.
> Stop dressing it as a peaceful protest because it was a blatant attempt to take illegal control. The whole world witnessed the most embarrassing episode in America's history yet dumbarse trump supporters like you still believe otherwise.
> At least you could have the decency to admit it and it was a mistake.
> Home of  the brave my arse. There's nothing about the land of the free when a dictator attempted a coup.



Talk about tinfoil hat bullshit. No evidence of any Trump involvement except to talk to the protesters before they walked over to the Capitol.

There was no mechanism for them to take control, or prevent the change of the Presidency.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

martybegan said:


> Talk about tinfoil hat bullshit. No evidence of any Trump involvement except to talk to the protesters before they walked over to the Capitol.
> 
> There was no mechanism for them to take control, or prevent the change of the Presidency.


Sorry comrade.  You're too silly to go on with this.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> No.  Just pointing out the unpalatable truth which you obviously don't know.
> You voted for the fascist trump who smashed the capitol.   Do you know what fascist means?


Pretty picture:


----------



## martybegan (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Sorry comrade.  You're too silly to go on with this.



What you meant to say is "I got nothing because I am used to arguing on Facebook and not being challenged, so I am going to run away"

This isn't a place you can just plop Occupy Democrats bullshit and not get called out on it.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

martybegan said:


> What you meant to say is "I got nothing because I am used to arguing on Facebook and not being challenged, so I am going to run away"
> 
> This isn't a place you can just plop Occupy Democrats bullshit and not get called out on it.



I've never ran from a Republican.  
It's purely that you will not accept the facts as history has recorded. Trump did not win the election and that's a fact but you still think he did. 
It was an attempted coup to stop the Democratic process and it was supported by trump. 

I'll challenge you in any aspect of the incident you like. See how good you are now.  Belch some more lies of hate and bullshit.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 15, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I've never ran from a Republican.
> It's purely that you will not accept the facts as history has recorded. Trump did not win the election and that's a fact but you still think he did.
> It was an attempted coup to stop the Democratic process and it was supported by trump.
> 
> I'll challenge you in any aspect of the incident you like. See how good you are now.  Belch some more lies of hate and bullshit.



Where have I ever said Trump won the election? 

It was a protest that got out of hand. 

Fine. The Babbitt murder was a bad shoot. Try to counter that. And do it in your own words, not referencing some cover up report that's worth less than your IQ.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 15, 2021)

martybegan said:


> Where have I ever said Trump won the election?
> 
> Don't be so ignorant to suggest you don't support trump.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 23, 2021)

Australia can drop dead 
They’re no different than Marxist Europe


----------



## bambu. (Oct 24, 2021)

*There's a war going on*...the war on Covid-Delta. People are dying every day. Others are suffering lifelong injuries from Covid.
People don't have to get vaccinated...but if they don't they can't work in or attend certain places...gotta show proof of vaccination.
AFL football code..."no jab no play". All players must be double vaccinated or they can't play.
Masks are mandated indoors [and outdoors in some states.]
There's been *"A call to arms",* people basically being begged by the state and federal govts to put forward their arms for vaccination...*for the greater good.*
It's all fair enough by me.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 24, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Australia can drop dead
> They’re no different than Marxist Europe


LOL
In NSW [New South Wales] state, of which Sydney is the capital, Covid-19 Delta was rife, new cases increasing every day, so the state govt put the "greater Sydney area" in lockdown;

Lockdown = 'Stay at home'  orders...imposed by dear sweet Gladys the Premier, in consultation with her Health Minister, and health experts/learned professors.

"Health Orders" they're called.

People could only leave home for the following:
Essentials;
. Work...people going to work, many working from home and home schooling, schools closed.
. Food shopping, at supermarkets or take out cafes/diners etc.
. Medical
. Office supplies
. Help elderly disabled family members with essentials.
. EXERCISE!  "Sun's up, surf's up, let's go surfing now". Social distancing and mask rules applying.
Millions of people out and about walking, running, swimming, surfing, shopping...mall carparks full every day.
Execrcise only allowed within 5km of home....shopping within 5km of home if possible [no going past 5 supermarkets to get to your favourite one 10km away]...$1000 fine for rule breakers.

The virus was mostly being spread by people not staying home..and still visiting friends and family, disobeying the health orders.


----------



## Quasar44 (Oct 24, 2021)

bambu. 

The virus is not very deadly 
You’re living in a police state of mass hysteria


----------



## bambu. (Oct 24, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> bambu.
> 
> The virus is not very deadly
> You’re living in a police state of mass hysteria


People are dying every day from it...shown on tv in the ICUs on ventilators gasping for breath.
Nobody wants to get it, and suffer the permanent organ damage it can cause to lungs, kidneys, heart, liver etc.
One 40 yr old broadway star in America had a leg amputated.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Mar 10, 2022)

wonder how long ago she had her clot shots









						Aussie Senator dies from heart attack at 52…
					

Victorian Labor Senator Kimberley Kitching has died aged 52 from a heart attack.   “The Labor family is in shock tonight at the tragic news that our friend and colleague Senator Kimberl…




					citizenfreepress.com
				




shock.  yeah.    that's something to consider.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Mar 10, 2022)

This potential Might put the fear of God into these Aussie tyrants.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Mar 10, 2022)

UK government confirms triple-vaccinated account for 76% of COVID deaths
					

The U.K. Health Security Agency quietly published data showing that Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) deaths have increased among the vaccinated population but declined in the unvaccinated in England.  In all, the reports stated that the vaccinated population now accounts for 90 percent of all COVID-19




					www.naturalnews.com
				




um...what?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Mar 10, 2022)

I hope all the good and concerned politicians around the world set good examples and stepped right up for the first, second clot shots and the boosters.    After all, they are in those positions for their superior moral authority and caring.


----------



## bambu. (Mar 11, 2022)

_Labor infighting blamed for Victorian Senator Kimberley Kitching’s death_​
_Kimberley Kitching’s colleagues have blamed a campaign to oust her and party in-fighting for her sudden fatal heart attack.
Colleagues of the human rights campaigner say she was the victim of “a campaign of vilification” in the months leading up to her death which has rocked the world of politics.
The accusation came as members of Labor’s Canberra caucus said the late senator had been bullied by the Labor Party leadership for the past two years.

In January last year Labor leader Anthony Albanese stripped her of the position of shadow assistant minister for governmentaccountability.
She was later banned from Labor’s Senate tactics committee over unsubstantiated accusations, despite being the party’s deputy manager of opposition business.

Since January 2021, Labor’s Senate leadership had only allowed her to ask six questions in parliament.
The treatment by Labor’s leadership had contributed to her feelings of isolation in Canberra, colleagues said.

“She was the subject of a campaign of vilification, no doubt,” one said.
Another asked “why did they torture her by holding the preselection over her? There was absolutely no reason to do it”._


-Daily Telegraph today.

#####

Well there you go.
Stress, strain, and politics seem to have killed her...nothing to do with Covid.


----------

